# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  خطا موقع باز شدن فایل Designer.exe استیمال ریپرت

## مهدی د

سلام من از استیمال ریپرت برای ساخت گزارش استفاده می کنم ولی موقعی که روی میانبر فایل Designer.exe دوبار کلیک می کنم تا برنامه اجرا بشه ، با پیغام خطای زیر مواجه می شوم و فایل باز نمیشه! توضیح اینکه وقتی Sql2008  را روی سیستم نصب کردم این مشکل بوجود آمد و قبلاً این مشکل وجود نداشت!



----------------------------
[Customer Explanation]



----------------------------
[General Info]

Application: Stimulsoft Reports.Net
Framework:   v2.0.50727
Version:     Version: 2012.1.1213 from 23 February 2012
MachineName: A-5965224CAFAC4
OSVersion:   Microsoft Windows NT 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
UserName:    Negar

----------------------------
[Exception Info]
Message:     Font 'Arial' does not support style 'Regular'.

Source:      System.Drawing

StackTrace:
   at System.Drawing.Font.CreateNativeFont()
   at System.Drawing.Font.Initialize(FontFamily family, Single emSize, FontStyle style, GraphicsUnit unit, Byte gdiCharSet, Boolean gdiVerticalFont)
   at System.Drawing.Font.Initialize(String familyName, Single emSize, FontStyle style, GraphicsUnit unit, Byte gdiCharSet, Boolean gdiVerticalFont)
   at System.Drawing.Font..ctor(String familyName, Single emSize)
   at Stimulsoft.Report.StiStyle..ctor(String name, String description, StiReport report)
   at Stimulsoft.Report.StiStyle..ctor()
   at Stimulsoft.Report.Design.StiDesignerControl..ctor(  StiReport report, Boolean isRibbonGuiMode)
   at Stimulsoft.Report.Design.StiRibbonDesigner..ctor(S  tiReport report)
   at StiDesigner.StiStart.Main(String[] args)

----------------------------
[Assemblies]
mscorlib, Version = 2.0.0.0
Stimulsoft.Base, Version = 2012.1.1213.0
Stimulsoft.Report, Version = 2012.1.1213.0
Stimulsoft.Report.Design, Version = 2012.1.1213.0
System.Windows.Forms, Version = 2.0.0.0

----------


## fakhravari

نميشه دقيق بگي  اما نسبت به متن خطا
[Exception Info]
Message:     Font 'Arial' does not support style 'Regular'.

----------


## مهدی د

به نظر شما دلیلش چیه؟

----------


## fakhravari

این نسخه تست کنید
http://fakhravary.blogfa.com/post/9

----------


## مهدی د

عذر می خوام ، ظاهراً لینکی که توی پست بالا گذاشتی خراب است! پیغام خطای  Server not found می دهد.

----------


## fakhravari

:چشمک:  درسته لینک

----------


## مهدی د

شما از چه مرورگری استفاده می کنید من با سه تا مرورگر چک کردم ولی موفق به باز کردن صفحه مورد نظر نشدم!
Firefox can't find the server at fakhravary.blogfa.com.

----------


## fakhravari

:لبخند:  بابا درسته وبلاگ http://fakhravary.blogfa.com

----------


## مهدی د

دانلود کردم ولی هنوز درست نشده است!!

----------


## fakhravari

احتمال میدم مشکل در طراحی دارید.
دوباره طراحی کنید.

----------


## مهدی د

هیچ گزارشی رو باز نمی کنه حتی یک گزارش خالی رو!

----------


## systam

سلام 
پست قدیمیه ولی دوستانی هستند که به این مشکل بر بخورند 
من به این مشکل برخورد  برای خطای فونت  باید این فونت های روی سیستم نصب کنی درست میشهاینم منبع  :  سایــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــت
فونت های مورد نیاز رو هم ضمیمه میکنم

----------


## debugger

> سلام 
> پست قدیمیه ولی دوستانی هستند که به این مشکل بر بخورند 
> من به این مشکل برخورد  برای خطای فونت  باید این فونت های روی سیستم نصب کنی درست میشهاینم منبع  :  سایــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــت
> فونت های مورد نیاز رو هم ضمیمه میکنم


اقا دستت درد نکنه . همین الان تو سیستم مشتری این ارور را میداد . سرچ کردم این تاپیک را دیدم . مشکل حل شد . بی نهایت سپاس

----------


## victorparadise

دوستان عزیز این خطا مربوط به چی هست؟؟؟ کسی میدونه این سرویس که خطا میگیره روی کجا هست ؟؟؟








----------------------------
[Customer Explanation]



----------------------------
[General Info]

Application: Stimulsoft Reports.Net
Framework:   v2.0.50727
Version:     Version: 2010.1.700 from 26 March 2010
MachineName: VICTOR_PARADISE
OSVersion:   Microsoft Windows NT 6.2.9200.0
UserName:    Victor Paradise

----------------------------
[Exception Info]
Message:     'StiCreateToolService' Service not found.

Source:      Stimulsoft.Report.Design

StackTrace:
   at Stimulsoft.Report.Design.Toolbars.StiToolboxToolba  rService.BuildingToolbox()
   at Stimulsoft.Report.Design.Toolbars.StiToolboxToolba  rService.Init(StiDesignerControl designer)
   at Stimulsoft.Report.Design.StiDesignerControl.InitTo  olbars()
   at Stimulsoft.Report.Design.StiDesignerControl..ctor(  StiReport report, Boolean isRibbonGuiMode)
   at Stimulsoft.Report.Design.StiRibbonDesigner..ctor(S  tiReport report)
   at StiDesigner.StiStart.Main(String[] args)

----------------------------
[Assemblies]
mscorlib, Version = 2.0.0.0
Stimulsoft.Base, Version = 2010.1.700.0
Stimulsoft.Report, Version = 2010.1.700.0
Stimulsoft.Report.Design, Version = 2010.1.700.0
System.Windows.Forms, Version = 2.0.0.0

----------

